# VPN auf Layer 2



## Newsfeed (6 Februar 2009)

Die EGM-Appliances von Infoguard verschlüsselt den Netzwerkverkehr zwischen Firmenfilialen auf der Sicherungsschicht des TCP/IP-Netze, was gegenüber VPNs per IPSec mehr Geschwindigkeit bringen soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

